# fishing on the perdido river



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

me and my buddy went up to perdido river again, to try the catfish once more, finally we got them figured out it took us most of the day but we found the secret bait, we ended up catching some decent bass, many bluegills and yes catfish, by time we got the catfish figured out we only had about 2 hours left we cought a nice channel cat and a flathead but we mist many due to the structure we was fishing and the light gear, next time we will come prepared with stout braided lines..ill post the pictures as soon as i can get them off of my phone


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

glad you found them! if you dont mind sharing some info id love to know the basics.. i just bought a bass boat and im intrested in getting back into river fishing.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

If I ciphered the post right. They figured out that flatheads eat bream. The others just eat everything, and it happened to be bream that day. 

If they were already on the water when they "...found the secret bait" I'd say it was the bream. 

FLATHEAD CATFISH SUCCESS = live baitfish + snaggy holes

But not this snaggy hole


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

I can promise you its bream.....I been catfishing my whole life...not saying with a reel or bushhook but all catfish love bream....about 4 inches long. Heres a couple caught on bream


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i can tell u this, small brim are great baits for flatheads, but thats not what we was using, we was going to do it again today but wouldent u know here comes the rain


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

ill take a stab at it...was it shrimp you used??? i have had sucess with that before.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

was not shrimp but here are the pics of the cats


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Well if I had a second or third guess Id say either crawfish or tobber worms. Thats what you catch those smaller cats on.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *Offshore-911 (5/17/2009)*Well if I had a second or third guess Id say either crawfish or tobber worms. Thats what you catch those smaller cats on.


x2


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nope not crawdads or worms


----------

